

Show HN: RPC with plain Java interfaces over MQTT - flipp3r
https://github.com/SkPhilipp/mqtt-drpc

======
flipp3r
Note that this uses Eclipse Paho for Java, which contains some issues, the
Github issues on the project reflect this.

I've been thinking on creating a version of this library which uses AMQP, as
Eclipse Paho for Java does not seem to do yet what it promises.

Any comments, suggestions?

